
Software Developers are Quitters - bogrollben
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/software-developers-quitters-ben-barreth
======
Turing_Machine
Hmm... isn't the whole point of contract work that neither party is expected
to make a commitment?

The OP's scenario implies that all the obligation runs in one direction -- the
contractor is morally obligated to stick around until the project is over.
That's not how a business relationship is supposed to work.

The company will certainly fire the contractor the instant it makes fiscal
sense. It is only fair that the contractor should quit the instant it makes
fiscal sense.

If the company wants to incent the contractor to stick around, they need to
hire the contractor as a regular employee, providing insurance, pension, stock
options...

------
blacksqr
Shorter: free markets for me and my compensation, but not for you or yours.

